# Triplex service upgrade



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

The size of your service will be based on the calculation specific to that structure.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, that is dirt cheap.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Didn't 310.15 (B) (7) disappear with the 2014 code cycle?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Jonl said:


> I need someone to double check me.
> I'm pricing a service upgrade for a triplex. It has a 30 amp breaker for each unit. The owner wants to upgrade to 100 amps each. He wants a 4th meter for the house power, lights etc. I'm looking at this meter pack, but it says for underground only, and it's an overhead drop.
> 
> Questions:
> ...


Why 350? Sizing it at 350 would be like sizing a service at 150 because you have ten 15 amp breakers in it.


----------

